# Vinyl Blackgrounds - Store Recommendation



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm setting up a 20G tank and wanted a background that would stick to the glass perfectly and not come off easily, so I went with a vinyl background. It's basically the stuff window store signs are made off. It's quite easy to apply (if you know how) and lasts a long time and looks great. I also found a really nice store to deal with to get this stuff. They were so nice I wanted to write a quick blurb here in case anyone else is looking for something similar. The store is located around Richmond and Spadina, here's their website: http://www.samandesign.com/contact.html

I ended up accidentally ripping one of the pieces he cut me and I went back in today and he cut me another one for free, no charge for the cutting or material. Really nice guy to deal with.

Hope this helps someone else looking for vinyl backgrounds.

Harry


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Thanks Harry! I was going to look for a place to do this for me, but I guess I won't have to. And it's a bonus that it's pretty close to me too


----------



## GuppiesAndBetta (Jul 27, 2009)

Hey Harry, do you have a picture? I am interested. It seems like a good business that values their customers.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

That's actually a very good use and much more long lasting than those aquarium backgrounds (if you are only looking for single color). I would buy a whole roll too if you have alot of tanks like a fish room. 

Just wondering how much he charges you per feet?


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

GuppiesAndBetta said:


> Hey Harry, do you have a picture? I am interested. It seems like a good business that values their customers.


Not much to show in pictures. It's a black background on a 20G tank 

Harry


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

vaporize said:


> That's actually a very good use and much more long lasting than those aquarium backgrounds (if you are only looking for single color). I would buy a whole roll too if you have alot of tanks like a fish room.
> 
> Just wondering how much he charges you per feet?


That I wouldn't know. I asked him to cut exact dimensions for me. But to give you an idea, I had him cut one piece for the side of a 20G (it's a sideways placed tank) and three pieces to give me a sort of border around the top of the rimless tank, he charged me $15 for everything, material and cuts. Btw, the stuff I used was the Avery Black Matte Vinyl, it's rated for 4 years of outdoor sign usage and comes off with a blow drier.

Harry


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

I decided to take a picture, it's attached. In total there's four pieces I got, one for the side (back in my case) of the tank, about 35x40cm, and three pieces to make up a fake rim around the top of the tank, 4cm high. Total cost was $15, but then I ripped one of the rim pieces and he re-cut it for me for free.

Hope this info help.

Harry


----------



## fishclubgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

For all you DIYers, you can get the 7 year version of the Avery Matte Black vinyl 24" high for around 3 dollars a yard at a sign supply wholesaler. There's many different colours and sizes available too. How do I know this?? I work at a sign supply wholesaler and take home the scraps. Also great place to get good prices on coroplast...


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

fishclubgirl said:


> For all you DIYers, you can get the 7 year version of the Avery Matte Black vinyl 24" high for around 3 dollars a yard at a sign supply wholesaler. There's many different colours and sizes available too. How do I know this?? I work at a sign supply wholesaler and take home the scraps. Also great place to get good prices on coroplast...


The problem is finding one ... I see you're in Calgary, so I'm guessing you wouldn't be able to recommend one for us in Toronto.

Harry


----------



## fishclubgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

Try Proveer in North York and they have the matte black in stock....


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

HERE is the link for them, for those looking:

http://www.proveer.com/

cheers!!!!


----------

